# [xorg] rafraichissement lent (contourné)

## Sirmk

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer xorg le serveur se lance bien, par contre le rafraichissement de xterm est plutôt lent quand je fais une install d'un logiciel depuis xterm l'ecran se rafraichit par vague successive idem sous fvwm quand on déplce une fenêtre on voit nettement la fenêtre se redessiner...

Est-il possible de paramétrer la fréquence de rafraichissement de l'affichage ? Est ce que cela se fait depuis xorg ou depuis le gestionnaire de fenêtre ou depuis xterm ?

Je ne sais pas trop ce dont vous avez besoin au niveau log, fichier de config etc... n'hésitez pas à me demander....

Merci pour votre aideLast edited by Sirmk on Sun Jun 24, 2012 10:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sirmk

Dans les log je viens de trouver ces lignes est ce que mon problème pourrait être lié à ça ?

 *Quote:*   

> [  2639.491] (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
> 
> [  2639.491] (WW) fglrx(0): Hasn't establisted DRM connection
> 
> [  2639.491] (WW) fglrx(0): No DRM connection for driver fglrx.
> ...

 

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Il y a des chances que ton problème vienne effectivement d'un mauvais support matériel. Quelle est ta carte graphique et quel pilote utilises-tu ?

@+

----------

## Sirmk

La commande :

```
lspci | grep VGA
```

me donne :

 *Quote:*   

> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controleur; Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880[Radeon HD 4200]

 

Il s'agit dune carte graphique intégrée sur une carte mère Asrock (AMD Athlon64).

J'utilise fglrx comme driver. Je viens de recompiler le noyau sans frame buffer et sans support DRI ce qui me donne le même message d'erreur dans le log de Xorg et n'a pas apporté d'amélioration notable.

 Merci @+

----------

## Sirmk

Demain j'essaierai les pilote libres je crois...  :Sad: 

----------

## barul

Tu dois avoir un problème avec DRI, apparemment il n'arrive pas à s'initialiser

----------

## Sirmk

Bonjour,

Je vais essayer d'installer le pilote qui m'est donné chez AMD : http://support.amd.com/fr/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.5.3.1&lang=English

merci pour la réponse

----------

## Sirmk

Le problème c'est que le support pour DRI est censé être désactivé...

http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Gentoo_Installation_Guide

----------

## Sirmk

Faut-il activer le support AGP dans le noyau pour une carte graphique intégrée ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, car la carte intégrée est vu par le système comme une carte graphique ordinaire. C'est juste que la puce n'est pas sur une autre plaquette mais sur la carte-mère, et connectée via AGP ou PCI Express.

----------

## Sirmk

Merci je commençais à me sentir un peu seul...

L'installation du fichier d'AMD a tous fait planter du coup j'ai refait une installation complete avec recompilation du noyau en activant le support DRM. Je vais utiliser les drivers Radeon cette fois ci. Là je compile mesa (c'est super long...) j'installerai Xorg tout à l'heure (ou demain). J'espère avoir plus de chance avec Radeon. Par contre dans /usr/src/linux/firmware je ne trouve pas mon matériel (RS880) ça m'inquiète... Je comprends pas je n'ai pourtant pas du matériel dernier cri...

----------

## Sirmk

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oui, car la carte intégrée est vu par le système comme une carte graphique ordinaire. C'est juste que la puce n'est pas sur une autre plaquette mais sur la carte-mère, et connectée via AGP ou PCI Express.

 

Est ce que la connexion AGP ou PCI change quelque chose ? Je vais essayer de voir quel bus est utilisé dans la doc de ma carte mère....

----------

## Sirmk

Avec lspci j'ai une ligne :

 *Quote:*   

> PCI bridge : Advanced blablabla RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)

 

ça doit être PCI express

----------

## Sirmk

Bon je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a avec fglrx à mon avis le problème est soluble, toujours est-il qu'avec radeon le problème est résolu...

----------

